# Ok! Guppy Babies Need Sexing!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Alright.

I found that my guppy babies are fully developed, well, they have all the fins and tails and all that jazz that big guppies have...just in a way smaller proportion and they are only like...2 weeks old! Ok, I need help sexing now.

I don't want them to start having babies so I really need a super detailed way of telling them apart because at this point, they all look the same. Really really the same. Ok so help ASAP would be greatly appreciated.

I'll check this in the morning and decide if I need to seperate them...(I only have 12 babies would it be ok to use a tank divider and just put the girls in one side of a 10g and the males in the other? Too big?) Thank you all for your help!

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

livebearers always are fully developed from birth no yolk sacks for them they are mini adults .It takes a few weeks before you can see color or sex them though they wont breed until they are about 4-6 months so you have plenty of time to sex them


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Livebearers can breed as soon as 4-6 weeks, not months. (I'm sure your post was just a typo). They still probably aren't ready to be sexxed for another week to 10 days.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_They are still to young to sex. AT about 1 month you can begin to start sexing them. Right now they all look like females, with a fan shaped anal fin. At about 1 month you will begin to see that anal fin change in some of them. It will turn into more tube shaped and very thin. That would be your male. But males mature at differnt times. So just because you pulled all the males one day, you will probably have to pull more the next day as well. It's an on going process that can go on for a month or better. 
For right now, you just have to wait, until they mature, when they start maturing I am sure you will see a difference. 

Good luck,
Kathy _


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

i have never had guppies breed that young mine always take at least 2 months to start breeding or behaving like it.im sure its possible though it seems the only thing they are born to do is breed breed breed lol


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Alright awesome. So...any more signs of females or males when they get older except for a tube or fan tail? So tube tails are mails and fan females...right? But I don't really know what a gravid spot is either. Any details? And would my 10g split tank be bad to splilt the males and females into? Is it too big?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I only got 4 males out of my platy fry, and they are all easy to spot. I doubt they can impregnant the females yet, although they are trying. But they are still too small. The males also seem to have "sharper" faces than the females.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Crafty was referring to the anal fin, not the Tail fin.
Here at the bottom of Char's post there's a good pic of a male & female anal fin..........

http://groups.msn.com/FreshwaterAqu...D_Message=12&LastModified=4675474704548613559


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

If you've been feeding your fry the way you are suposed to, you can see "gravid spots" on the females at about 2 weeks. Some lines may take longer, but I can sex my Guppy fry at about 2 weeks.
Tony


----------

